

Gcc-4.7 custom compiled for Windows (Mingw) - octopus
http://nuwen.net/mingw.html

======
mmozeiko
There is also <http://code.google.com/p/mingw-builds/> And
<http://mingw-w64.sourceforge.net/>

------
octopus
Excellent resource for anyone wants to try gcc-4.7.0 on Windows.

